# Hard breathing



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just purchased a 7 month old doe from a boer goat production sale. She is fine but I noticed her breathing is kind of hard and it sounds a little clogged up with snot or something. She sounds like a person breathing through their nose with allergies. What is wrong with her? I got her yesterday.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Moocowman123 said:


> Just purchased a 7 month old doe from a boer goat production sale. She is fine but I noticed her breathing is kind of hard and it sounds a little clogged up with snot or something. She sounds like a person breathing through their nose with allergies. What is wrong with her? I got her yesterday.


Either Allergies or Pneumonia from stress.

Give Benadryl first and see if that helps at all. If no improvement, expect to order Draxxin for pneumonia.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I would take her temp. if she has a fever start her on either tylan or la200 unless you can get Draxin. this sounds like either allergies or pnuemonia (shipping fever). If no fever then give her some benadryl


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Can I just use a human thermometer? What should her temp be?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes we buy our thermometers from Walmart. Temp should be 101.5-103.5 but I like mine a littler lower than 103.5


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her temp should be 101.5-103.5....Keep a close eye on her shipping fever usually shows up three days after the move...and can really give them a whopping! I like Tylan 200 1 cc per 25# 2x a day for OTC choice...and Nuflor 3 cc per 100# once a day for RX...from everything I read it works just as well as Draxxin and cost less..
http://www.nuflor.com/nuflor_glance/charts.asp
Vet Rx or benedril are good to use if she just has a cold or allergies...


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I got her last night. So I have only had her about 10 hours! She didn't have it when I bought her. I don't know what it is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can easily catch things. I bought a young doe and she ended up coughing like that the next day. She ended up with pneumonia and it was Draxxin that finally took care of it. I would at least start with Vet Rx or Benadryl and see if that clears up her problem. If not, then you need to move on to antibiotics. I would also have a fecal done to include coccidia to rule out parasites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Although shipping fever usually gets them at 3 days doesnt mean she wasnt already nursing a virus that the stress of the move made worse...
get a temp ASAP
Some goats wont have a fever but still are ill...so go with your gut..if she stays off to herself, hunch over, head hanging, off feed, lethargic, sneezing couphing, snotty or runny goopy eyes, any or all of these are cause to treat with antibiotcs...
Congestion can be taken care of with tussen, tylan 200 and plenty of fluids...it might not hurt to go a head and treat ... I also worm every new goat I get..again the stress is hard on them, open the door for over load and fast!...Check her lower inner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...
Best wishes : )


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well she still has a big appetite and eats grain. She isn't acting sick at all, and never hangs her head or anything!? It's just when she breaths. When you said tussen, did you mean robitussen? Like we use?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good she is normal other wise...
Yes robitussen ( we can get Tussen at the dollar store here..same active medication..tons cheaper lol) ...about 10 cc for adult


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice. 

If you can get a digital thermometer, it is faster and easier to use than the regular one.


----------



## MaryAnn ONeal (Jan 19, 2018)

mjs500doo said:


> Either Allergies or Pneumonia from stress.
> 
> Give Benadryl first and see if that helps at all. If no improvement, expect to order Draxxin for pneumonia.


How much Benadryl and think she bred


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a very old thread from 2013. For the doe you have a question about: did you take her temp? Is she eating well? Have you listened to her lungs? Has she had any stress lately - ie new home, separation, etc. Has she been vaccinated for pneumonia? When is she due?


----------

